

Derek Smith on the Myth of the Magical Teacher - REducator
http://www.anurbanteacherseducation.com/2011/03/myth-of-magical-teacher.html

======
atgm
It's not just teachers, but any popular media portrayal of someone being
successful: the magical teacher, the genius investor, the miracle comeback
kid, etc. You have Billy Madison, The Rookie, Kill Bill, The Karate Kid, all
of these films showing someone going from zero to AWESOME in less than two
hours. I think it's really just the nature of the media and how we respond to
it that we want to believe that these kinds of people exist and surround us --
we want to believe that WE can be that kind of person, too.

